# another noble effort



## photobug (Jul 7, 2003)

Behold the power of the "red-eye reduction" flash mode!!







Note to self: Do *not* use this flash mode whilst trying to be "sneaky" and taking candid pics on the sly.  :? 

Jim


----------



## manda (Jul 8, 2003)

you were trying for that affect of course!


----------



## Darfion (Jul 8, 2003)

Call a priest! I think you may have a ghost there.


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 8, 2003)

that guy looks like you jim, relative?



md


----------



## photobug (Jul 8, 2003)

That's my youngest son & his fiancee. Getting married next month.  :shock: 

Jim


----------



## nikon90s (Jul 15, 2003)

nice call MDowdey


----------

